# Gros problème power G4



## rammstein (12 Août 2005)

Je possède un Power G4 qui vient de subir un assault dévastateur de mon petit frère!!!! Il a touché au petit bouton rouge derrière l'ordinateur alors que celui-ci était branché, faisant passer le voltage de 230 a 115 je vous laisse imaginer la suite.... Je voudrais juste savoir ce qui a été touché dans mon ordi et combien cela va pouvoir me couter en réparation???


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2005)

Je dirais dans un premier temps.... le fusible de l'alimentation, soit 20 centimes d'Euro


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Août 2005)

ça dépend : S'il y a eu un gros PARF !!!! et de la fumée (ou une odeur de cramée), il faudra probablement changer l'allim... (Qui connais le prix ?). S'il le Pm s'est simplement contenté de ne plus marcher à partir de ce moment là, alors 20 cent.


----------



## rammstein (13 Août 2005)

Bah d'après ce que m'a dit mon petit frère il y a eu de la fumée et un bruit!!! Est que le changement d'alim et une manipulation que je peux faire ou faut-il que je passe par un réparateur???


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2005)

Si tu es un peut bricoleur, essaie déjà de voir si tu peux accéder facilement au fusible de l'alim... ce serait con de l'envoyer au SAV pour un simple fusible.

En effet si ce fusible est correctement dimensionné, il doit dégager à la moindre surtension (ça fait un Paff bien net et ça peut fumer un peu) et éviter de détériorer le reste.


----------



## rammstein (13 Août 2005)

oki et il s'agit d'un fusible spécial? est ce qu'il existe des plans pour faire cette opération?


----------



## Olive94 (13 Août 2005)

Salut,

J'ai grillé aussi betement (gros paf + fumée) de la meme maniere l'alim de mon G3 bleu blanc (je pense que les alims des premiers modeles de G4 ne different pas trop) et j'ai reussi a changer l'alimentation en achetant une alimentation PC ATX de 300 watts (20 euros dans un magasin informatique - Rue Montgallet si tu es sur Paris) , et en soudant quelques fils avec un fer a souder, en suivant la manipulation décrite sur  cette page
Depuis, ca marche au poil.

Il te faudra donc le matos suivant : Des tournevis et cles diverses pour démonter ton alim grillée, un petit fer a souder, un peu de scotch isolant, et de la patience.

Mais a priori c'est faisable, j'y suis bien arrivé moi qui ne suis pas bidouilleur du tout !


----------



## rammstein (13 Août 2005)

oki je vais voir ça j'ai peut être un ami ki ourra m'aider!! En tt cas merci beaucoup les gars pour votre aide!!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> En effet si ce fusible est correctement dimensionné, il doit dégager à la moindre surtension (ça fait un Paff bien net et ça peut fumer un peu) et éviter de détériorer le reste.



[ Mode hypothétique de quelqu'un qui à raté quelque cours d'électricité ]

Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y à eu ni surtension ni surintensité, mais sous-tension à intensité égale. Donc, ton fusible,  :modo: 

[  / Mode hypothétique de quelqu'un qui à raté quelque cours d'électricité ]


----------



## r e m y (15 Août 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> [ Mode hypothétique de quelqu'un qui à raté quelque cours d'électricité ]
> 
> Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y à eu ni surtension ni surintensité, mais sous-tension à intensité égale. Donc, ton fusible,  :modo:
> 
> [  / Mode hypothétique de quelqu'un qui à raté quelque cours d'électricité ]



[ Mode rattrapage de cours d'électricité - ON ]

L'alimentation comporte un transformateur, puis un redresseur  qui transforme la tension d'entrée (220 V ou 110 V) alternative en un courant continu de tension 5 Volts.

Selon la position du commutateur, le transfo divise la tension d'entrée par 5/220 ou 5/110.

Si on est sur la position 110v, le rapport du transfo est 5/110, pour produire du 5 volts à partir du 110 volts en entrée. Si en fait de 110 volts on balance du 220 volts, ce n'est pas 5 volts qu'on aura en sortie du transfo mais 10 volts!

C'est donc bien une surtension qui s'est produite!`

Et comme la résistance interne des circuits reste la même, l'intensité a été doublée également, ce qui doit conduire à faire fondre le fil du fusible.

[ Mode rattrapage de cours d'électricité - OFF ]

 en clair l'alim a reçu du 220 volts alors qu'elle était dans une position où elle était censée ne recevoir QUE du 110 volts. 

 :rateau:


----------



## rammstein (30 Août 2005)

Bon j'ai essayé de changer de fusible il explose direct... sinon je vien d'acheter une alimentation qui normalement devré fonctionner mais lorsque j'allume l'ordi il y a juste les deux ventillo (ordi et alimentation) qui ce mettent en marche 1 sec et un petit voyant rouge qui s'allume sur la carte mère et  puis apèrs plu rien.... d'ou peut venir le problème??
Il s'agit d'une alimentation PK-300 , est il nécessaire de faire des modification comme sur une alimenation atx??


----------



## ntx (30 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,
as-tu essayé de resetté la carte mére : le petit bouton noir sur la carte ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

et t'as bien remis le bouton rouge sur 220V
c'est bête comme ça mais bon, des fois c'est les truc les plus bête qui sont les plus embêtant 
bon courage


----------



## rammstein (31 Août 2005)

ouais je vais pas faire la même errue que mon petit frère mais je pens e plutot qu'il y a des modification a faire sur les files mais je sais pas du tout ce qu'il faut faire  
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider??
Je viens de faire un le reset de ma carte mère (il s'agit bien du bouton noir a coté d'une pile?) et cela ne change rien...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

rammstein a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un le reset de ma carte mère (il s'agit bien du bouton noir a coté d'une pile?) et cela ne change rien...


 Normal le reset ne sert que pour des problèmes purement informatiques du genre Firmware
Il ne faut pas répondre à tous les problème par la même solution ntx !!!!

Le reset de la carte mère ne va pas réparer son alim !


----------



## ntx (1 Septembre 2005)

En fait comme le reset me sert a faire repartir mon Mac suite a des coupure de courant intempestive (bug des PowerMac G4), il aurait pu servir a remettre la carte d'aplomb suite au remplacement de l'alim.
As-tu fait une recherche sur les forum Mac Ge ou Mac Bidouille, car il me semble avoir vu une fois un sujet qui parlait effectivement d'inverser deux fils lorsqu'on voulait mettre une alim PC dans un Mac. C'est bien une alim PC que tu as recupere ?


----------



## rammstein (2 Septembre 2005)

Oui la je me suis inscri sur le forum de macbidouille et je vais pas tarder a effectuer les modifications sur l'alimentation je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## rammstein (4 Septembre 2005)

Voila réparation terminée et ca marche impecable merci beaucoup pour votre aide!!!


----------



## ntx (4 Septembre 2005)

Au sujet de l'alim que tu as installé : c'est une alim standard pour PC ? Aurais-tu le lien où tu as trouvé les infos pour la modification ?
Je me renseigne car s'il y a bien quelque chose qui peut lâcher sur un Mac âgé c'est l'alim.
Merci.


----------



## rammstein (4 Septembre 2005)

Bah j'ai utilisé deux page internet : http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/ATX_G4_AGP_conversion/G4_AGP_to_ATX_case_pg2.htm#next
http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=169
Voila et pour l'alimentation tu peux utiliser n'importe qu'elle alimentation PC (enfin je crois)


----------



## ntx (4 Septembre 2005)

Je range ça dans un coin en espérant que cela ne servira jamais.
Merci


----------

